# Probiotics & Antibiotics



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I haven't yet started Align but am planning to soon. I am frequently on short courses of antibiotics for chronic urinary tract infections - usually Cipro for 1-2 weeks. Does anyone know if you can or should continue the probiotics during this time? I wouldn't want to lessen the effect of either; however I would hate to have to start over again with the probiotics. Thanks for your help.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I found this online... so I wouldn't neccessarily trust it, but it seems to make senserobiotics do not in any way interfere with the efficacy ofantibiotics. However, if antibiotics are taken in an interval tooclose to your probiotics intake, the antibiotic will kill thebeneficial probiotics you are trying to replenish in your intestineswhen depleting these through the use of antibiotics. It is absolutekey to stagger your intake of these respective substances so that theantibiotics will not cancel out the work you are doing by takingprobiotics.Here is what I do, as a long-term antibiotics taker (thanks, Lymedisease): I begin my morning with probiotics with breakfast. When Iknow that these have at least gotten to my intestines to some degree,I go ahead with my first round of antibiotics for the day. Waiting afew hours is key. When I was taking the two simultaneously, yeastinfections proliferated, unfortunately.Markvmd's hint probably entails the prefixes of "pro" and "anti" and"biotics." The pros won't kill, but the antis will!Hopefully some other people will respond as well to either agree or disagree with this.


----------



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would take the probiotics with the abx. I know it can be all chance (alot of people say don't bother as the abx will kill everything off)But I would rather take the probiotics and hope for the best!When I was on abx a few months ago for a sinus infection, I took my probiotics 1 hr prior to my first abx pill.megflyin~ sorry to hear about Lyme's. During my IBS debacle I have learned so much via the internet. I never knew how misdiagnosed Lyme's disease is and how many people have to see a LLMD to get proper care. There is a documentary on Lyme's which I think may be coming out soon.........I can't recall the name.........I need to search for it because it is something I would want to see.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Jasmine,Thanks so much for your concern - but I don't have Lyme's. I found that post online and just copied and pasted because it had info about antibiotics and probiotics. I appreciate you being so sweet though!


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

It's best to take your probiotics at least 2 HOURS AFTER you've finished taking your antis for the day...this way the antis won't kill off the good bacteria from the probiotics and it will be able to replenish all the good bacterias that the antis have killed off.


----------

